# More Lovin' For the Unwanted Animals



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Today I went out and helped Angie again with the animals. I saw quite a few new dogs and got to know the first bunch better. A few like Mechette, let me get closer to them. Sam took a cookie from me which was pretty big. I know most of the people reading this will probably think that sounds funny “a dog finally took a cookie from me” but for these guys and me it’s a huge step towards trusting each other. That means a lot to me.
All of these dogs have houses, food, water, they’re neutered and utd on shots because of (A). I hope I’m able to go out and help her again really soon.

I’ll try to go in order of who we saw first.
Buddy was there again, of course, and ready for his breakfast. I have to call around and send out emails to get him into a foster home. He almost got hit by a car today and there wasn’t much I could do about it. He HAS to be placed or he’s sure to die on the street within a short amount of time. 









I was holding onto his treats and he couldn’t help but lick his lips. He wanted his cookies soo bad lol









I think the hardest part today (there were a few) but the worst was seeing mama and her puppies. Now they are well fed and plump, but they are only 2 weeks old and out in the 30 degree weather. I was so upset when I went over to tell them hi and give mama and the male dog (I’m thinking daddy) cookies. 
















*A LOT MORE*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Chihuahua is coming around too. He got a little closer, but I need to get him up on the site now too. He’s still living outside and it’s getting to cold for anyone to just be running the streets.







.

And I couldn’t forget about Sam. He’s getting up there in age, but he still comes out for his snacks. He’s such a big bear of a doggy.









A lot of these guys I posted this past Monday when I went out, but this one totally breaks my heart. He is only about 2 years old, but he’s unable to really walk around. Most likely he’s dying a painful death from Heartworms. We weren’t sure if he’d be ok with me there so I stayed outside the fence, but when I called him he came hobbling along and gave me kisses. I’m thinking next time I’ll go inside and see how he does. He’s such a sweet natured boy; I wish we could help him, but he’s too far gone.
















*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mechette as I said wasn’t sure about me at first, but he’s warming up and starting to like me. I have to learn how he likes his food and bed though. Then he might love me. Lol

“yawn. Can you get that shiny box outta my face?”

















Ace; old man with a heart of gold!








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

We went to a house to check out a cat for a family. Turns out the cat has an infected foot, but he'll be ok after (A) takes him to the vet. When we got there; two pits and a cocker spaniel were out back. They were all happy after they got their doggy houses!




































*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

The Cocker spaniel that lives with the two dogs above.









At the house Moses lives at there is a little white, female pit puppy that I’m currently trying to place in a foster home. She is being kept chained outside in the back yard with not attention what so ever and that was so clear when I went to say hi. At the end of the day once everyone was fed we went back out to take dog houses out and to put hay in the houses so they wouldn’t be cold. I got to take the hay out to Diamond and she went nuts. 









Her giving me the most pitiful face she could possibly come up with.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

******, a fluffy dog, that when bathed is actually white.. imagine that. My hands were black after petting her. She is being taken to be groomed tomorrow so hopefully I can get after pictures too.

















One of the houses we went to put hay at had two dogs. One was a male pit and he was so aggressive, but I don’t think he is actually “mean”. He has no clue who we are beside the few times he’s seen (A) and I’m completely new. So while I kept his attention (A) took his house and put hay in it. When we circled around he was laying in there all comfy and happy.









Another rottie, and an absolute sweaty pie.








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Two more pits that got hay..

















His poor tail









But he loved his dog house








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

And look at this handsome boy. Is he not gorgeous?

















This boy lives with him and he’s being neutered tomorrow









And this one also lives there








*More*​


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Then at a different house there were two little girls, I clipped their nails and they got new dog houses.

















And last is the shih tzu I have been talking about. (A) just got him and he’s 4years old. Not as cute as Teddie, but he’s pretty darn cute!
















** Thats all for today** Thanks for checking these babies out!​


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Awww, they're all beautiful! I feel bad for the puppies, though. 

So, what's the story here? Maybe I missed something. From what I gather, your friend Angie takes care of these dogs---some stray, some owned---feeds them, has them vetted, and provides doghouses and hay? That's terrific. Is she with an agency or does she finance this on her own? I'd like to do something like that.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Bless you---you amaze me more and more with each thread--I really wish I had the opportunity to do what you do  You really are a terrific role model--give yourself a hug


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Awww, they're all beautiful! I feel bad for the puppies, though.
> 
> So, what's the story here? Maybe I missed something. From what I gather, your friend Angie takes care of these dogs---some stray, some owned---feeds them, has them vetted, and provides doghouses and hay? That's terrific. Is she with an agency or does she finance this on her own? I'd like to do something like that.


She is a 501-3 non profit rescue so she also has her fosters and owns dogs. She helps all of these guys off of donations and out of her own pocket. 

You've got it just right. She takes these guys under her wing and feeds them or else they would never eat, she also vets them and gives them dog houses (she gives hay in the winter to keep them warm). 

I know some people say they'd love to do it, but in all reality you get sucked in and there is no going back. Do NOT take offence to that, I just see the toll it takes on her and how I feel after just one or two days. Mentally and physically it wears you down to the ground.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Is it bad that everytime I see a Red nose fawn colored Pit Bull I want to cry and hug Nubs?

Gosh I don't know if I would be able to do that without walking up to the people who owns these dogs and puching their lights out. I don't know how you do it. I would flip out...


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

I wish you could ship those dogs up here to Ontario - they would find homes. I know some shelters have dogs that were in Ohio. We just don't have the same problem with dogs roaming and not being fed. It hardly seems fair. Unfortunately pitts are banned here. (sigh) I want the rotties I know I could make them smile again.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Is there any way you can get those puppies out of there (and mom spayed)? I would hate to see them following in the footsteps of all those adult dogs, chained up outside, not knowing what it is like to cuddle on the couch and get infinite love...


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I am in love with that white and brindle pit what a great looking dog!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> Is it bad that everytime I see a Red nose fawn colored Pit Bull I want to cry and hug Nubs?
> 
> Gosh I don't know if I would be able to do that without walking up to the people who owns these dogs and puching their lights out. I don't know how you do it. I would flip out...


I don't think so DM. It's not bad at all. 

And lol while we can't hit them (then we couldn't take care of the dogs anymore so it's would be a win/loose situation ) BUT there are several names they are called that I can't post here..  I know it's not the same, but for the time being it does make you feel a lot better. lol



LuvmyRotti said:


> I wish you could ship those dogs up here to Ontario - they would find homes. I know some shelters have dogs that were in Ohio. We just don't have the same problem with dogs roaming and not being fed. It hardly seems fair. Unfortunately pitts are banned here. (sigh) I want the rotties I know I could make them smile again.


I wish I could ship them to you too and you're right it's not fair. 



craven.44 said:


> Is there any way you can get those puppies out of there (and mom spayed)? I would hate to see them following in the footsteps of all those adult dogs, chained up outside, not knowing what it is like to cuddle on the couch and get infinite love...


Sadly there isn't much we can do to help the puppies. This is the part of town that AC doesn't come to unless it's to pick up an aggressive dog or to get a dog to quaratine. They don't really pick up strays hints to why I'm making the phone calls and sending out emails.

If I could taken them out of there I would, but since they are owned and the parents are being fed, theres nothing we can do.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Do you spay/neuter dogs that are owned? If you find homes/foster homes for them, I assume that is not for the owned dogs?


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

I think that is so umbelievably terrific that there are people like you and Angie that help these poor animals. So a lot of them have homes, but aren't taken care of? That's terrible. What do the owners think when they see a new dog house in their back yard with hay in it? Do they know that this is happening. Do you foster out a lot of these dogs that have homes but aren't taken care of? I would love to know the scoop on all of this cause I guess i'm pretty new to all of this. It hink it's so wonderful of you guys, and I really wish I could do these kinds of things. You guys are amazing!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

craven.44 said:


> Do you spay/neuter dogs that are owned? If you find homes/foster homes for them, I assume that is not for the owned dogs?


She spays/neuters dogs that are owned also. Not all of the owned dogs are chained and even if they are some are known for getting loose and roaming. She fixes everyone she can even if they are owned. If they owners don't feed their dogs they sure as heck aren't going to care or notice if they're dog is out mating. Then there are just more dogs out there to take care of and feed, house, and neuter. Now the dogs that are owned she gets permission to take them and have them fixed. 

She has pulled a ton of dogs off the street and fostered them until they got adopted. Or we've found other fosters to keep them until they are adopted. 




MeganFex said:


> I think that is so umbelievably terrific that there are people like you and Angie that help these poor animals. So a lot of them have homes, but aren't taken care of? That's terrible. What do the owners think when they see a new dog house in their back yard with hay in it? Do they know that this is happening. Do you foster out a lot of these dogs that have homes but aren't taken care of? I would love to know the scoop on all of this cause I guess i'm pretty new to all of this. It hink it's so wonderful of you guys, and I really wish I could do these kinds of things. You guys are amazing!


I know it's a much more different than just volunteering and it is kind of confusing. 

Most of the dogs in this thread and the other one I made last Monday are owned. The owners either can't afford the animals or they simply want the animal, but don't care enough or at all. 

Some of the owners ask for help, but most of the time if she sees a dog that needs a house she will stop and ask if they will allow her to put out a house for them. It's not an owner thing, if she sees a dog in need she will do everything in her power to help them. Though some people will actually stand there while she carries the dog houses out, put food and water down. Some don't even give a simply thank you; which REALLY pisses me off.

Dogs like Diamond, the 4 month old white pit, are owned but we'll be hopefully taking her soon. I am trying to find and set up a nice foster home for her so that she isn't chained up any more. She'll also have a chance at finding a much deserved puppyhood. If the dog is surrendered then we find a foster to take them and we start the process of finding their forever homes.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> ​




Ted you never cease to amaze me,the work you are doing there is so important.

We all know about the shelter problems and dogs in need of homes but this has really brought to my attention the ammount of dogs WITH homes that are being mistreated and neglected.

I must admit,ive never heard of this type of work before but im sure glad you and angie are doing it.
It also seems alot of these dogs IMO,are just there chained up to look ferocious and serve no other purpose other than being a statue that moves and could deter criminals off a property

I always measure a persons personality by how Bless reacts to them,for example there are a few people in my family that when they visit she jumps onto the couch and wraps herself around thier neck and jumps over thier head.lol.

I have a feeling if she met you then you would have a permanant SBT hat

The dog above is such a good looker,hope he,and all the others get given up and rehomed!​


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

That poor dog (the one who may be dying with heartworm). Is there nothing that can be done? Can Angie vet him? Can someone call AC or a humane society or something and have him treated?? 

Thanks for helping and giving these guys some happiness... they deserve it! Their photos are haunting and I thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Ted you never cease to amaze me,the work you are doing there is so important.
> 
> We all know about the shelter problems and dogs in need of homes but this has really brought to my attention the ammount of dogs WITH homes that are being mistreated and neglected.
> 
> ...


Lol Dom; A SBT hat.. That might be a little heavy, but I'd love and hug on Bless too. She looks like my kinda dog!

You're right about the detering crimals and such. As I said above this is in the "not so good" area and I wouldn't be surprised if that was the ONLY reason they have the dog. 

Now I love all dogs, you guys know that, or at least I think most of you do. I could care less about breed, age, size, but I even surprised myself in how going up to these dogs. lol Come to find out I'm glad I was able to put everything aside because even though these dogs are kept chained they are amazing. Even though they look rough and tough they will flip over onto their backs as soon as you squat down to see them. 

The two pits that live with the cocker spaniel looks tough. Even standing back I was a little iffy, but when I walked over and squated down they hopped into my lap as if they'd known me since they were puppies. Their butts going a million miles a minute and bumping into me. I had to sit down in the dirt just so they would knock me over. I treated them just like my dogs. Ten seconds in and I was giving belly rubs, smooshing their faces, giving hugs and kisses. It was time to leave and they wouldn't let me up. lol I had to have Angie pull them off of my lap just so I could stand back up. 



StarfishSaving said:


> That poor dog (the one who may be dying with heartworm). Is there nothing that can be done? Can Angie vet him? Can someone call AC or a humane society or something and have him treated??
> 
> Thanks for helping and giving these guys some happiness... they deserve it! Their photos are haunting and I thank you for sharing!!!


Like with the pups there isn't a whole lot that can be done. Angie could vet him, but that is $300-$800 that she doesn't have and by the looks of his health he is in the late stages. Which would mean the treatment would probably kill him. 

I had a foster a last year, a dachshund, and he was in late stages of heartworms. When all of the worms died it sufficated him, making him die slowly. It's like a loose loose situation. The best thing for him would be to have him humanely euthanized, but permission from the owners would be needed. Sadly that will never happen.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, this is the first time I've read this thread. Teddie, you are an angel. (Angie too!!!). Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------

